# Xiberian 242nd Armoured Division



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pheon IX Mechanized Assault Division*

Hello and welcome to my new Imperial Guard project which I have been meaning to start since May. It will prove a welcome break away from my usual armies and pose some new challenges, but at the heart of it all it just boils down to the fact that I love tanks B) 

Firstly I picked up 3 of the old style battle forces at discount before they became discontinued, this would start me off with 3 Leman Russ' plus an ample amount of foot sloggers. 20 stormtroopers were purchased off Ebay ready for stripping along with 7 Rough Riders in fairly decent condition (mostly unpainted and all parts present), followed up with a binge on 2 Chimeras, 2 Valkyries, 5 command squads and 3 more Leman Russ. 3 Vanquisher turrets were added from FW.

I wanted my IG scheme to be based loosely on Soviet military from the 80's to the present so I am currently researching camoflage patterns etc for this period. I also wanted them to look pretty well equipped so I ordered a load of Pig Iron heads and backpacks for the infantry and a load of goodies for the tanks (ariels, stowage etc)

Ok, enough waffle and some pics of what I've built so far. The tanks in the front were Ebay purchases which I'll be stripping down to convert into Thunderer siege tanks;









The work begins on the Thunderers in addition to some prototype extra armour;

























Once I've nailed the spaced side armour I'll produce these en masse ready for any future additions to my army. Here we see how it looks on one of mys Vanquishers;

















That's all I have for now. Next I hope to have some infantry built up.
Thanks for looking


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

lookin good so far loving the extra armour  keep up the good work.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Thats a lot of very cool looking tanks. Good work bud +rep for the extra armour!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

very nice, grided sections on the extra armour remind me of zimmerit caoting on ww2 german tanks, very cool looking +rep


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

well the majority of the Soviet tanks didnt work lmao!

i hope this isnt the case for you


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This looks like a very promising start, the extra armour is looking very true and the Thunderers looks neat too, even if they remind me of a Sturmtiger:wink:


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Well done! Regardless of what people say about Vanquishers, they've always been some of my favorite tanks. Good work. :victory:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

nice tanks!! they look neat:mrgreen:


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments chaps! I've not settled on the spaced armour yet but after some researching I'll be doing them in panels hung onto side rails. I'll be keeping the grid pattern plasticard on the sides as I'd think it would lend itself to digital camouflage (very tempted to go for an Icy pattern with white, blues and greys... dunno yet). Anyways, onto the squishy parts of the army;

Here are the regular infantry with Pigiron heads, backpacks and extra pouches;

















I'll be cutting the heads off all my Kasrkin and replacing them with Pigiron Inner Guard heads (waiting for delivery) so hears a pic of one with a canvas covered PI helmet;









This is my test piece for my Vets with shotguns. I'm quite pleased at how the SM scout shotgun turned out on this one. I've also added the backpack from the heavy weapons team sprue, looks nice and chunky B) 

















Here is my bargain of the year so far... 10 Ogryns for £64.50 off ebay! Just going to mount these on some Dark Art Miniatures resin bases and maybe add some winter headgear;









Finally my Rough Riders. Whilst I was trying out test fits I thought it would be really cool to give one of them a standard purely for aesthetic reasons. I wish there was the option too mount HQ command squads :-/ .


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

looking good, love the rough riders!


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude, seriously nice work! Love the diamond plate on top of the track guards, consider that idea stolen!

Wait...what brand of resin bases are you using for your infantry? I like those a lot.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great work, man! Quick question, where did you get the backpacks for those guardsmen?


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Dude love the heads!


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Those Rough Riders are cool, where are those legs and horses from?


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

*Volcheck:* The bases are from Dark Art Miniatures, very reasonably priced at £2.50 for ten, different sizes are available and they do some great Infested bases too.

*Salio:* The backpacks, metal pouches and heads are all from Pig Iron.

*Lawkeeper:* The roughrider legs and horses are the Attillan ones (not sure if they are still available). The ones I have were Ebay "rescues" and needed some TLC.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

wow you've really pulled off the look for the Rough Riders espiecialy with the comissar look a like head, reminds me of 18/19th centurary and WW1 Riders  minted

+ Rep

Keep it Up!
Hugor


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Got a few more bits and bobs done. First up are my Stormtroopers with Inner Guard heads from Pigiron. They remind me of Norts from Rogue Trooper comics, I may be using these to influence the style of the army (still undecided) although I'm pleased how they look;

















Next up is a Voxcaster with winter headgear;









And finally some test models for my Commisars;


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, I've finally gotten round on deciding a scheme for my IG based on the US desert pattern and done my first test mini. Comments and criticism please chaps;


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Holy crap that is epic... 

Can i buy the army when its finished? aha =]] that is sooo sweet!!
more Rep, if i can =)


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome. These are looking great


----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 8, 2009)

All the Guard regiments across the galaxy will definitely be envying your camo scheme... Excellent work, Brother!


----------



## contorter (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats it I cannot work any further with my own guards after seing yours....I have to start all over and do them with masks and your colour scheme. It´s just that good. +rep and keep it coming.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

+ rep just awesome can't wait to see em as a finshed force


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

You are truly an amazing painter. I cannot wait to see more. That camo is done to perfection. Keep it up!


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies chaps!

Here are some WIP pics for the infantry. I used Vallejo black primer purely because I think it gives a better base than GW primer. Bases were painted with Charadon Granite and Scorched brown as basecoats. Dheneb Stone is used for the Fatigues and headgear. A Devlan Mud wash was then applied over the fatigues;

















Some work has begun on the Ogryns. I am using Scorched Brown followed with a Calthan Brown drybrush/highlight on the armour plates. Fatigues are the same as the infantry.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw the prototype mini for the camo on the modeling and painting section. Now i see the rest of the army i am even more impressed.

REP


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Quick update on the infantry. I've decided to paint Calthan Brown in the middle of the Scorched Brown patches before painting the stones;


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Dude, pure awesomeness. Can't wait to see them all finished.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Another quick update with my infantry progress. I've painted the bases to suit a cold baron besert, think Gobi desert where temperatures can reach down to -50c with winds coming from the Siberian steppes.

























Anyway, here are the infantry so far, each squad will have a Vox Caster, Plasma Gunner and Sergeant equipped with Plasma pistol. Pricey I know but I just like Plasma weaponry B)


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

these are just...

jesus i can't think of what to say, its just....... *runs away crying of Jelousy*

Awesome, keep it up wanna see the Calvary done!!! =]


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow man they are coming along very nicely, and love the theme that your going for, definitly prefer the pig iron heads to the cadian ones.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Work steadily progresses on the infantry. I'm pleased with how the bases turned out but still plenty of camo and detailing work to do. Still to decide on black or white squad markings on their shoulder pads and what colour to paint the lenses on their gasmasks;


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome work mate; the amount of Guardsmen you've painted already makes me kind of sick, in a good way.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

i reckon a blue tint for the goggles, or if anything black but highlighted to a grey?? watching this thread!! looking brill =]


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i just creamed my pants...
before i get a new pair be sure some rep is coming your way man


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

nice camo well dune


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

I Love IT i'd give you rep but i dunno How I LOVE the Camo I tried camo on my scouts IT sorta went well


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Really impressive looking, cant wait to see the tanks painted up as well. +rep


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've managed to get the detailing done on one squad. I'm going with blue lenses and plasma weaponry... still work to be done on the blue but everything else I'd say is done. Now to search for some suitable black decals for squad markings;


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow dude thats just hella sick, nice

+rep


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Quick update with some WIP shots of Penal Legion squad, Stormtroopers and a Vindicare Assassin getting the choccy chip cookie dough treatment;


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow dude, the penal guys look pretty awsome, love you8r theme, and loving those stormtroopers.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They get better and better.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I love it. Consider this thread watched.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

loving the painting, 
rep for you!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

very nice mate. good use of the pig iron heads. +rep


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I am so envious. You put lots of effort into your army and I love the results!


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind comments!

Just an update to show my impetus has not waned (although work is doing a bloody good job of sapping my energy:ireful2.
I hope to have the Stormies, Penal Legion squad, 5 Ogryns and the Vindicare Assassin completed by Sunday evening;

































And the group shot so far nearing combat readiness to hit the gaming table;


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

GREAT! Keep it up, good luck doing it by Sunday! I particularly like the look of those ogryns. Great work. + rep (if i can give any more!)

EDIT: apparently I cant.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

can we get a group shot when you have completed them with the rest??? cheers

Great work WANT MORE!!! =D
Hugor


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow... you are a really good painter, i was just wondering,, what happened to the tanks, because that army would look awesome with a few tanks added in.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Having been struck down with a devilish bout of flu on Saturday morning, my schedule had been thrown off track although I did manage to finish off a couple more squads (still have eyes and plasma weaponry to finish).
First up is my Penal Legion squad;

















and enough squads for an infantry platoon. Just got to get me a HQ command squad and an Infantry Platoon command squad built up now. These guys will be riding in Chimeras backed up by some Heavy Weapon squads (again yet to be built :ermm: );

















And a group shot; 









Work is progressing on the Ogryns and Stormies and hope to have them completed by the end of the week.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Fantastic... thats really all i can say. Keep it up man!


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers Salio!

Thank you all for the kind comments once again ^_^ .

Having time off work with this flu virus has it's advantages, especially when some new goodies get delivered by postman plod. I ordered some stuff from Old Crow Models - 
http://www.oldcrowmodels.co.uk/ocproducts.htm
mainly for the turrets (which will be my Chimera turrets), but I also thought I'd check out thier Ghecko Scout vehicle. I was pleasantly surprised by the casting quality and value for money. I should have got the Ghecko pickup version instead to "counts as" my sentinals with the simple addition of adding a missile launcher and gunner in the back. Anyway, here are some pics;

Ghecko Scout vehicle (normal version);

























and the turrets which came with a choice of three gun barrels and ml pod and mg pod;









now with Autocannon and Heavy Stubber;









how it looks on the hull with magnetized HK missile attatched (expensive I know but always useful for bulking out points in Apocalypse);

























different targetting system from the PS guns sprue;


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a fantastic tank.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great job. I had done this paint scheme on some IG units that I was working on while I was in Iraq. However, yours look better....I had a severe lack of supplies and time. 

+rep


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow dude, you dont cease to amaze me, those turrets are awsome, good find.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback once again!
Update time again. Firstly the Chimera production line rumbles on. I've started adding rivets to the turrets to help them blend in with the hull better and flexible wire added ariels to the comms unit;

















I've added the missile launcher from the Sentinal kit to the Gecko FAV, along with rivets, an ariel and Blu-Taccing potential bits and bobs to finish off ;

























My friend Craig stumbled across some end caps for piping whilst at work and brought some round. His intention was to use these as radar domes for artillery pieces. I thought of using the smaller size for helmets for my Ogryns;


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure whether to leave the helmet as is or try and match it to the Pigiron helmets with a little conversion work. Anyway, before I start any more infantry I thought I'd have the welcome distraction of getting all my tanks built;









Here are some Ebay rescues which I've been working on. The extra turret armour is from the bottom sponsoon plates with plasticard added for that ablative look (I hope);


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent turrets right there dude. + rep

Oh, so I can't give you rep until I spread the love a bit more, will do when I can though!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The Ogryn helmet is perfect. Don't change it. I like the old crow models turrets on the chimeras. They really look the part. Especially the heavy stubber mount.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Update time again. I've kind of come to a turning point with this army in that I want to change my chamo scheme to suit the gaming boards I have (should have thought about that in the first place). Anyway, the scheme I was thinking was the 357th Krieg Plasma Storm Pattern shown in the right hand column fourth one down here;

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...tegoryId=1100020&pIndex=1&aId=2400009&start=2

I'm not sure I want to spend time changing my gaming board and terrain pieces to suit a desert theme thinking it wiser to stick with the terrain I have and frankly I don't have the time at the moment (or anytime soon). Sooo... I'm gonna finish building the rest of the army and leave them unpainted till I decide what to do. I'll probably Ebay the four squads I've done so far and strip down the Stormies and Ogryns (and any other metals).

Now for some pics of where I'm up to with my Chimeras. I recieved the rest of my turrets from Old Crow Models along with some rather nice stowage sets. I've gone for the sunken rivets look on the reactive/ablative armour (always get those mixed up) and have magnetized all the HK missiles to swap in with searchlights. 
















and the company command Chimera;









I started on the desert scheme on 2 Russ' using 2 thin coats of Dheneb Stone with a Devlan Mud wash to use as the base;
















Meanwhile I'm itching to continue with my Space Hulk Termies and finish off the rest of my BA. I'll see how it goes)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ebsolom Dhaark said:


> ...Sooo... I'm gonna finish building the rest of the army and leave them unpainted till I decide what to do. I'll probably Ebay the four squads I've done so far and strip down the Stormies and Ogryns (and any other metals)...


You do already have an army that matches your board, right? Im guessing the Eldars.
While the pattern you linked too looks neat Id not swap myself if I was in your shoes. Those desert-camo guards does imho look stunning, mainly thanks to the great realism in the patterns of the camouflage. I would ignore the table part and keep the course with the guards. Hell, every time you take them away to play at other tables the whole "fits my hometable" theme will most likely be gone:wink:

Im looking forward to seeing what this ends up with, the new colour scheme might very well be awesome too. Those Chimeras looks really neat with those turrets, so regardless of desert or plasmastorm camo I bet theyll look ace


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since I posted any progress of my guard, mainly due to CoD MW2 :blink: (damn that game and all those hours I've spent on it). Anyway, decided to stick with the desert camo. I've done a few mods to the lasguns converting them into autoguns by replacing the battery with a Bolter mag and trimming of the end of the muzzle. I've also done the boots a beige colour and changed the lenses to red (still work to do on them);








... and painting has begun on my Chimeras. I've used Dheneb Stone over a black primer in two thin coats (yep, it would be easier with an airbrush :ermm: ) ;


----------



## norge187 (May 9, 2008)

Simply amazing....The only question i have is what type of plasticard is that that makes it look like armor plating. I have searched high and low for something similar for my side skirts and extra armor conversions??? Outstanding work by far keep it up...


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

I love armoured companies. I mean I _really_ love armoured companies. I play Guard mainly for the tanks. That's some serious custom work you've got there, loving those Vanquishers. Are those co-axial stubbers?

The shotguns are FW, obviously. How much do they cost and how many to a package? I'm getting tired of mutilating Scout Marines for their guns. 

+Rep!


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

*Norge187*: Thank mate. For the armour plating I used embossed plasticard - 7mm Granite Setts. Here is the link;
http://www.slatersplastikard.com/plastikard.html

*Rye*: Thankyou also. Yes they are co-axial heavy stubbers. As for the shotguns I'm afraid I also had to mutilate SM Scouts for them:biggrin:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Love the desert camo scheme and the conversion work on the Chimeras. The army has a good mix of modern military and Sci-Fi. +REPk:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

omg you guys get relentless???

that is awsome, i drink the same stuff as you lol.

anyway, loving the chimeras, they are excellent and loving the turrets ae, really good stuff, really suit the ig line.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

*Death Shroud:* Thanks mate! I was hoping to get the modern mixed with sci-fi right, I'm a big fan of the U.S. cookie dough fatigues and I thought why not use that for my troops.

*dirty-dog-:* Thanks also! I must heap praise on cans of Relentless for getting me through batch painting, I wouldn't get it done withoput it:grin:. Rockstar is also a favourite of mine (the original black tin, smells like bubblegum).

Now for an update on my Chimeras. I've gotten round to finishing the main base colour using Gryphon Sepia wash over two thin coats of Dheneb Stone. Once this was dry I then lightly drybrushed and dusted with Dheneb Stone again. I'm pleased with how they turned out considering I've been using a brush. I'm looking into getting an airbrush for my birthday in March next year. Anyway, I also managed to finish the tracks on one as well using a Charadon Granite drybrush over a black primer and then weathered with FW Dark Earth weathering powder. I also experimented with the powder on the tread plates on top of the track guards and bits on the sides;

































...and a group shot so far with a couple of Vanquishers;


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well they are obviosly working for ya, i might have to try some of that rock star, and im loving the wethering, specially on the diamond plate, looks really real ae, kudos my freind.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

wow...i just powered through this in about 20 min...im so impressed, and so ashamed of my painting skills

imo id use those turrets that you used for the chimeras for all of your tanks - those are sweet! *drools* + rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They get better all the time


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

amazing work, keep it up!

cheers

edd


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wonderful guardsmen, really makes me want to make a guard army! Especially using Pigiron stuff, they are excellent conversion peices.

Have some rep! 

Edit: I would give you some, but says I need to spread it around before giving you more, even though this is the first time i've tried to give you rep. Very odd!  

When I can I will!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

There's far too many awesome guard armies on these boards. This is by far one of the best. I never thought a rusty door could look so sexy.  +rep


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers guys! Managed to get some detailing done on the lenses and aquilas. Also played around with the FW weathering powders. Still work to do on the hull heavy flamers and co-axial stubbers. I wish my decals would show up as this is holding me back from completing these guys.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

wow, these look great. a buddy of mine tried to do the new marine digi-camo for his guard but gave up. how is the FW weathering powder? i want to get some but i'm not sure how it really works.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Those are excellent vehicles mate, are the check plates premolded or did you score them?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Love it!!
Love the whole project,Nice one!!!
:victory:

have some Rep!!


----------

